# BPlaced MySql Datenbank ansprechen



## FelixBaum (8. Mrz 2015)

Hallo Forum, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Datenbank, die ich mir bei bplaced.net gemietet habe.


```
String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/userdaten";
String user = "user";
String password = "passwort";
```

Wenn ich diese Daten benutze, bekomme ich folgende Fehler:


```
Mär 08, 2015 10:09:00 PM com.felixbaum.chatprogramm.server.Server connectMYSQL
SCHWERWIEGEND: Communications link failure

The last packet sent successfully to the server was 0 milliseconds ago. The driver has not received any packets from the server.
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure

The last packet sent successfully to the server was 0 milliseconds ago. The driver has not received any packets from the server.
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Util.handleNewInstance(Util.java:377)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createCommunicationsException(SQLError.java:1036)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:338)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.coreConnect(ConnectionImpl.java:2232)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.connectOneTryOnly(ConnectionImpl.java:2265)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.createNewIO(ConnectionImpl.java:2064)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.<init>(ConnectionImpl.java:790)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.JDBC4Connection.<init>(JDBC4Connection.java:44)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Util.handleNewInstance(Util.java:377)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.getInstance(ConnectionImpl.java:395)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:325)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at com.felixbaum.chatprogramm.server.Server.connectMYSQL(Server.java:72)
	at com.felixbaum.chatprogramm.server.Server.<init>(Server.java:43)
	at com.felixbaum.chatprogramm.server.ServerMain.main(ServerMain.java:7)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method)
	at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:213)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:297)
	... 17 more
```

Woran liegt es? Als ich die Datenbank lokal auf meinem Rechner laufen hatte, lief alles einwandfrei ohne Fehler und Probleme.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Thallius (8. Mrz 2015)

Normalwerweise erlauben Hoster keine direkten Datenbankzugriffe von außerhalb.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## FelixBaum (9. Mrz 2015)

Also heißt das, dass ich auf dem Pc, auf dem die Serversoftware läuft, auch eine Datenbank laufen lasse, damit die Software auf die Datenbank zugreift.

Der Grund, warum ich mir bei bplaced.net eine gemietet habe, war, dass ich eine Webseite mit einem Anmeldeformular betreibe, die die Daten in die Datenbank schreibt.

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Thallius (9. Mrz 2015)

Wenn Du auf die Datenbank dex Providers zugreifen willst must du das über einen Webservice machen den du dort installierst. Also ein PHP Script z.B.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## FelixBaum (9. Mrz 2015)

Das habe ich schon. 
Mein PHP-Script trägt die Daten erfolgreich in die Datenbank des Providers ein.

Jetzt will ich diese eingegebenen Daten in meinem Java-Programm zum anmelden benutzen. Aber ich kann ja mit meinem Java-Programm nicht auf die Daten zugreifen.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Thallius (9. Mrz 2015)

Doch mit einem PHP Script das die Daten an Dich liefert.


----------

